# la cliente / la clienta



## Ergosum

Hola,

yo se que en el caso del presidente ahora se emplea la presidente como forma femenina. Pero, en el caso del cliente, cual se utiliza?


----------



## Bocha

Ergosum said:


> Hola,
> 
> *Y*o s*é* que en el caso del presidente ahora se emplea la presidente como forma femenina. Pero, en el caso del cliente, *¿*cu*á*l se utiliza?



Hola:

En Argentina se usan* la presidenta* y *la clienta*. Pero es muy probable en otras partes sea distinto.

La RAE no acepta *clienta* todavía. Da a *cliente* género común: el cliente, la cliente


----------



## Ergosum

MUchas gracias! Con un cordial saludo!


----------



## Pinairun

En el DPD, sin embargo, dicen así:
*Cliente.  *‘Persona que utiliza los servicios de un profesional o una empresa’. Por su terminación, es común en cuanto al género (_el/la cliente;_ _«Las vendedoras _[...] _la tenían por una cliente modelo»_ (Mendoza _Ciudad_ [Esp. 1986]). 
Existe también, y *es válido, el femenino *_*clienta*,_ muy usado incluso en el nivel culto: _«De los países vecinos acudían cada vez más clientas ricas, con gusto exigente y refinado»_ (Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]).

Saludos


----------



## Ergosum

Muchas gracias! Saludos!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Figura también en el DRAE:

*clienta**.*
 (De _cliente_).


* 1.     * f. Mujer que compra en un establecimiento o utiliza los servicios de un profesional o un establecimiento.


----------



## la_machy

Gracias, también era mi duda ya que por años he usado la palabra *clienta *y estaba a punto de abrir un nuevo hilo para preguntar, cuando me encontré éste


Saludos.


----------



## Jokah

Ergosum said:


> Hola,
> 
> yo se que en el caso del presidente ahora se emplea la presidente como forma femenina. Pero, en el caso del cliente, cual se utiliza?




Ninguna de las dos. Se dice Presidente o cliente. Sra. Presidente, la cliente... etc.
Esto se debe a que en español hay unas palabras que se llaman participios activos y se usan como adjetivos, sustantivos o incluso preposiciones por mencionar algunos, estas palabras son derivados verbales, los cuales terminan en -nte. Dicho participio denota la capacidad de realizar la acción que el verbo del cual deriva se refiere, sin importar el género de la persona que la ejecute. Por ejemplo, el participio activo del verbo atacar, es atacante, de cantar es cantante, de arder es ardiente, habitar habitante... por lo tanto el participio activo de presidir es presidente. Paciencia no es un verbo, pero sí representa la capacidad de soportar por lo tanto se dice paciente y no pacienta. Lo mismo aplica para Cliente que no proviene de un verbo, pero representa la capacidad de consumir, no tiene nada que ver con el género sólo es parte del buen uso de la lengua española en las regiones doquier se habla.

Saludos y espero que esto les ayude.


----------



## Escalador

Jokah said:


> Ninguna de las dos. Se dice Presidente o cliente. Sra. Presidente, la cliente... etc.
> Esto se debe a que en español hay unas palabras que se llaman participios activos y se usan como adjetivos, sustantivos o incluso preposiciones por mencionar algunos, estas palabras son derivados verbales, los cuales terminan en -nte. Dicho participio denota la capacidad de realizar la acción que el verbo del cual deriva se refiere, sin importar el género de la persona que la ejecute. Por ejemplo, el participio activo del verbo atacar, es atacante, de cantar es cantante, de arder es ardiente, habitar habitante... por lo tanto el participio activo de presidir es presidente. Paciencia no es un verbo, pero sí representa la capacidad de soportar por lo tanto se dice paciente y no pacienta. Lo mismo aplica para Cliente que no proviene de un verbo, pero representa la capacidad de consumir, no tiene nada que ver con el género sólo es parte del buen uso de la lengua española en las regiones doquier se habla.
> 
> Saludos y espero que esto les ayude.


Pero, ¿Qué debe hacerce entonces con la costumbre? 
Si la mayoría de la gente tiene por costumbre decir la presidenta o la clienta, entonces todas estas explicaciones no pueden hacer nada para que estas palabras sean incorrectas, para mí es cuestión de gustos en general algunas personas dicen la clienta, y otras dicen la cliente


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:

Revivo este hilo porque tengo por acá un debate sobre «clienta» (esa inflexión de «cliente» que personalmente me parece innecesaria —acuñemos «cliento» también, pues— pero me han ganado por dos votos a uno). Como sea, resulta que entre nuestros clientes hay también empresas; para referirnos a ellas, ¿la siguiente frase es válida o el femenino suena reforzado?:

Gracias a la gestión de Pedro, esas empresas son ahora clientas directas nuestras, con lo que empezamos a prescindir de agencias intermediarias.

¿O deberíamos decir lo que me suena más natural a mí: «esas empresas son ahora clientes directos nuestros»?

¿O qué tal esta: «esas empresas son ahora clientes direct*a*s nuestr*a*s»?

Gracias por sus opiniones. Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

La primera de las frases, con femenino, suena a mis oídos como un concierto de amoladora, taladro y lijadora, estimado. Nunca lo he escuchado, tal vez sea por eso que lo siento así. Yo no me animaría a decirlo, mucho menos a escribirlo, pero sobre gustos...
Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

Sirviente tiene su femenino sirvienta y muy campantes.

No sé si cliente o infante derivan de un verbo arcaico ya desaparecido. 
Pero si se dice infanta (y no me dirán que es un vulgarismo) por qué no clienta.


----------



## Jonno

Algunos -enta han cuajado y otros no. Y los que lo han hecho ha sido en distintos grados. Por tanto creo que no hay libertad para usar los -enta en toda circunstancia.

Con "cliente/a" me pasa que me suena bien con -e, y aceptable con -a cuando se refiere a una mujer. Pero rarísimo cuando se refiere a cosas o personas indeterminadas aunque sean palabras femeninas. Así que digo "persona cliente" y "empresa cliente", que son totalmente correctas, y me evito cacofonías mentales.


----------



## ACQM

A mi me gusta la opción en masculino usando "cliente" como sustantivo masculino: "Las empresas son clientes directos nuestros". Como adjetivo también usaría en acabado en "e": "La atención a las empresas clientes debe priorizarse al contanto con las empresas proveedoras".

Creo que "la clienta" se usa sólo para personas de sexo femenino, en cambio, con empresas, entidades,... se utiliza el masculino como genérico.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Leo a Jokah y me convence; después leo a Escalador y también me convence. 

Claro: es la historia de tantas y tantas palabras que, aunque incorrectas, se han impuesto por el (mal) uso o, como dice Jonno, han cuajado en nuestro lenguaje. 

Mi teoría es que, por lo general, cuando esto ocurre con una determinada palabra, El DRAE se mantiene firme y no la acepta, pero manda a su edecán -el DPD- a que vaya diciendo por ahí algo así como: "hombreee,  no es correcta, ya lo sabemos, pero en fin... como su empleo se ha extendido tanto..." y termina dándola por buena.

Y al cabo de cierto tiempo de incubación en el DPD, la palabra pasa al DRAE como una más de nuestro léxico, pero todavía con algunas limitaciones en su uso. Y más adelante, cuando sale una nueva edición de ese diccionario, normalmente la recogen en éste, y ya "con todos sus papeles en regla".

En el caso concreto de "clienta", se puede observar que está en la primera fase de incorporación al DRAE, es decir, admitida pero con limitación de uso, ya que "cliente" tiene tres acepciones y, en cambio "clienta" sólo tiene una.

En fin, si esto _non_ _è vero_, espero que al menos sea _ben trovato_.

A seguir bien.


----------



## Maximino

Concuerdo con quienes dicen que ‘empresa clienta’ es incorrecto, pero ‘clienta’ referido a una mujer que tiene por hábito comprar en un establecimiento o que utiliza por costumbre los servicios de un profesional o de una empresa o de un local en que se desarrolla una actividad de enseñanza, sanitaria, de beneficencia, comercial, industrial, etc., me parece válido usar ‘clienta’.



Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Fundamentalmente de acuerdo con Maximino, estas formas en -a, substantivos femeninos derivados de adjetivos en -e, si se refiere a personas, son absolutamente válidos y vigentes, hoy más que nunca, pero la formación de un femenino en -a como forma diferenciada en género gramatical de un adjetivo en -e Indiferente al género gramatical, es un vulgarismo iletrado, un solecismo vivo en lo oral no cuidado.


----------



## Nonnell

‘Presidenta’, en femenino: es correcto


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Nonnell said:


> ‘Presidenta’, en femenino: es correcto


Gracias por el enlace.
Estoy muy de acuerdo con el siguiente párrafo sacado de allí:


> *Para que una lengua tenga voces como presidenta, solo hacen falta dos cosas: que haya mujeres que presidan y que haya hablantes que quieran explícitamente expresar que las mujeres presiden*.


En México nunca hemos tenido una presidenta de la república (del país), pero sí tenemos muchísimas presidentas de mesas directivas, asociaciones, instituciones (la presidenta del DIF, por ejemplo), etc.
Además, un actor llamado Gonzalo Vega (+) popularizó el mote de "La señora presidenta" (nombre de una obra de teatro) durante más de 20 años.
¡Arriba las presidentas!

Sobre la palabra principal del hilo, que es "clienta", tampoco me suena raro. Una clienta es una clienta por derecho propio porque su dinero le cuesta serlo.


----------



## apxtg-4

Nonnell said:


> ‘Presidenta’, en femenino: es correcto


Siento revivir este hilo despues de tanto tiempo, me encontre con el de casualidad y no pude reprimirme. Estoy completamente en desacuerdo con este articulo, pues confunde mucho. En primer lugar, hablan de conjugaciones y declinaciones, pero en latin ningun verbo o gerundio tiene genero, ni ningun sufijo de declinacion designa genero, prudentis y prudentia no son masculino y femenino, son casos! Tampoco dice que, por ejemplo presidente e inventor proceden de verbos pertenecientes a distintas declinaciones. El participio de praesidere, es praesidens, igual para el masculino y femenino, sin embargo el participio de invenire si tiene una forma para cada genero, inventurus e inventura. Por eso tenemos el/la presidente e inventor/inventora.
Si no respetamos la etimologia, dentro de poco habra futbolistos, ciclistos y pianistos, por que no aplicamos esa regla a los masculinos tambien?
Decir clienta o presidenta no ayuda para nada a que haya mas igualdad, somos personas ante todo! o Personos ?


----------



## swift

Si respetáramos la etimología a rajatabla, recibiríamos sacos de sal como paga por nuestro trabajo.


----------



## Rocko!

apxtg-4 said:


> en latin ningun verbo o gerundio tiene genero, ni ningun sufijo de declinacion designa genero, prudentis y prudentia no son masculino y femenino, son casos! Tampoco dice que, por ejemplo presidente e inventor proceden de verbos pertenecientes a distintas declinaciones. El participio de praesidere, es praesidens, igual para el masculino y femenino, sin embargo el participio de invenire si tiene una forma para cada genero, inventurus e inventura. Por eso tenemos el/la presidente e inventor/inventora.
> Si no respetamos la etimologia, dentro de poco habra futbolistos, ciclistos y pianistos, por que no aplicamos esa regla a los masculinos tambien?
> Decir clienta o presidenta no ayuda para nada a que haya mas igualdad, somos personas ante todo! o Personos ?


No sé si la palabra "clienta" tiene género en latín, pero algunas fuentes dicen que la palabra sí existía en latín y era usada exclusivamente para las mujeres, y luego surgió "cliens" para los hombres (aunque ninguna de las dos palabras significaban "comprador-a")
Si me equivoco en esto, perdonen mi ignorancia pero es que no sé latín.



Bocha said:


> En Argentina se usan (...) y *la clienta*.


Desde hace mucho, al parecer. Un doctor argentino reportó hace 130 años atrás: "_tengo una *clienta *que solo lo hace cada 8 días y otra que solo defeca cada 15_".


----------



## swift

> *Nada en la morfología histórica de nuestra lengua*, ni en la de las lenguas de las que la nuestra procede, *impide que las palabras que se forman con este componente tengan una forma para el género femenino*. Las lenguas evolucionan y en esa evolución se transforman. Estos cambios se deben a muchas causas, algunas son causas internas (evoluciones fonéticas, por ejemplo); otras son externas, el contacto con otras lenguas o el cambio en las sociedades que las hablan. *Para que una lengua tenga voces como presidenta, solo hacen falta dos cosas: que haya mujeres que presidan y que haya hablantes que quieran explícitamente expresar que las mujeres presiden.* Si esas dos circunstancias se dan, ninguna supuesta terminación, por muy histórica que sea su huella, frenará el uso de la forma femenina (pregúntese el lector por qué no se han levantado voces contra el uso del femenino sirvienta). Pero es que, además, en el caso de este infijo concreto, la historia de nuestra lengua y la de las lenguas que la precedieron pueden llegar a avalar el uso de voces como presidenta, pues al hilo de esta explicación parecen ser menos conservadoras que la variedad actual.
> 
> ‘Presidenta’, en femenino: es correcto


----------



## irene28

Ergosum said:


> Hola,
> 
> yo se que en el caso del presidente ahora se emplea la presidente como forma femenina. Pero, en el caso del cliente, cual se utiliza?


El diccionario de dudas de la RAE incorpora indistintamente el género masculino y femenino (el/la) en muchos vocablos, aunque lingüisticamente pareciera una aberración del idioma decir, por ejemplo, "la tenienta" en lugar de "la teniente".


----------



## Circunflejo

Presidenta ya se usaba en el siglo XV. Clienta no sé cuándo empezó a usarse, pero la tengo documentada ya en 1787...


----------



## Quiviscumque

Rocko! said:


> No sé si la palabra "clienta" tiene género en latín, pero algunas fuentes dicen que la palabra sí existía en latín y era usada exclusivamente para las mujeres, y luego surgió "cliens" para los hombres (aunque ninguna de las dos palabras significaban "comprador-a")


Esas no me parecen fuentes de agua clara, sino más bien turbia .
En cuanto a las palabras _clienta, presidenta_, etc., por una vez estoy de acuerdo con la Fundeu.  ¿A qué vienen ahora esos aspavientos, si nadie censuró el uso de _sirvienta_?


----------



## Ballenero

_Y a la clienta, que le atienda 
la dependienta de la tienda.
Ya no quedan sirvientas, 
ahora son asistentas.

Aunque la Cenicienta 
no era la principal pretendienta,
del príncipe fue la parienta
desde que estuvo parturienta._


----------



## Rocko!

Quiviscumque said:


> Esas no me parecen fuentes de agua clara, sino más bien turbia .
> En cuanto a las palabras _clienta, presidenta_, etc., por una vez estoy de acuerdo con la Fundeu.  ¿A qué vienen ahora esos aspavientos, si nadie censuró el uso de _sirvienta_?


Hola, Quiviscumque. Estoy de acuerdo con que indicar la existencia de fuentes sin mencionarlas por sus nombres o sus señas da lugar a un enturbamiento de las mismas. 
En mi terruño ya nos amaneció un nuevo día, por lo que, de las fuentes que vi ayer, solo recuerdo en este momento a Manuel de Valbuena, quien pone en su Diccionario universal latino-español (1793) las palabras _cliens _y _clienta _en latín, pero no pone cliente en latín (repito que yo no sé latín, pero me parece que en latín no se usan artículos determinados, por lo que la aparición de un "El cliente" no debe tomarse como latín sino como español, a menos que sea posible el acompañamiento del artículo, lo cual ya ustedes dirán). Esta es una captura de pantalla: 





(la imagen corresponde en realidad al diccionario de Vicente Salvá, de 1868, que, tal como dice en una de sus portadas, fue hecho usando el diccionario de Manuel de Valbuena, de 1793, del que sí hay una copia en internet pero la página que nos interesa está muy borrosa, pero es igual a la de Salvá en lo que respecta a estas dos definiciones y tampoco contiene "cliente" como palabra en latín, solo el ya mencionado "El cliente"). 

Hago una pausa para respirar que ustedes no pueden ver pero es que mantener un orden, por más sencillo que sea, me cuesta: creo que ahora tengo que decir que me equivoqué al decir que primero fue clienta y después cliens, ya que en realidad debí decir que primero tenemos evidencia de _clienta _en latín y que en caso de que hubiese existido cliente en _latín_, este probablemente habría aparecido después de la existencia de _clienta_ (eso no lo sé a ciencia cierta pero creo que a nadie le costará relacionarlo o concluirlo, bien o mal, con la ausencia de la palabra _cliente _en el diccionario de Valbuena).

Ofrezco disculpas a quienes podrían haber estado interesados en ver más fuentes. Yo las leí pero no tuve el cuidado de anotarlas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Rocko! said:


> Desde hace mucho, al parecer. Un doctor argentino reportó *hace* 130 años *atrás*: "_tengo una *clienta *que solo lo hace cada 8 días y otra que solo defeca cada 15_".


*Es redundante, y debe evitarse*, el uso del adverbio _atrás_ cuando _hacer_ se construye con un complemento temporal: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_«El concurso fue fallado hace dos años atrás»_ (_País_ [Ur.] 12.11.01); debió decirse _hace dos años_ o _dos años atrás.
hacer, hacerse | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

No tenía idea del sentido original de "cliente", pero ahora entiendo mejor la expresión "_países clientes_", usado como eufemismo para referirse a las neocolonias. Para complementar el aporte de Rocko, del Diccionario de Autoridades (1729):





Y veo que, salvo falla ocular mía, nadie se refirió a _cliente_ en el DEL:
1. m. y f. Persona que compra en una tienda, o que utiliza con asiduidad los servicios de un profesional o empresa.
2. m. y f. Persona que está bajo la protección o tutela de otra.
3. m. Inform. Programa o dispositivo que solicita determinados servicios a un servidor del que depende.


----------



## jilar

Yo creo que habría que preguntarse por qué algunas cuajan y otras no.

Yo creo que clienta ha cuajado. Pero no veo lo mismo con, por ejemplo, "docenta".

En España doctora ha cuajado, no del mismo modo "médica".

Dicho esto, no es necesario el cambio de sufijo (poner -a en estos casos) para determinar que estamos ante una mujer, porque esto lo resuelve el artículo.

-Entró un cliente, ¿lo vas a atender? (Entró una persona, principalmente pensamos en un hombre, pero no tiene por qué, al menos en la parte donde se dice "un cliente". Claro que en este caso, posteriormente, se añade un "lo vas..." así que todo apunta a un hombre.

-Entró una cliente... (ya se sabe que es una mujer al indicar "una")

¿Problema que genera el crear términos de este tipo innecesarios? 
Con un único término, el neutro por así decirlo (aunque la forma sea como la del masculino), podíamos referirnos a ambos sexos (los clientes= incluyendo a todo tipo de persona que consideremos cliente, no solo a los hombres), ahora tengamos -o algunos vean tal necesidad- que, por la famosa inclusión de ambos géneros, hacer duplicaciones del tipo "Los clientes y las clientas".


----------



## Kaxgufen

Rocko! said:


> Si me equivoco en esto, perdonen mi ignorancia pero es que no sé latín.


Y el vulgo que genera las palabras que terminan por incrustarse en el idioma de todos los días, tampoco.


----------



## jilar

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> No tenía idea del sentido original de "cliente"


Yo tampoco. Y me sorprende cómo se ha llegado a la primera acepción. Al menos yo cuando entro en un local, establecimiento, tienda... ni siento que estoy bajo la protección del vendedor, ni le asigno ninguna superioridad (a no ser que el hecho de ellos tener el producto que yo deseo o necesito comprar se vea como tal). 

Y según la 2 todo hijo podría verse como cliente de sus padres. ¿Lo entiendo bien?


----------



## Quiviscumque

jilar said:


> Yo tampoco. Y me sorprende cómo se ha llegado a la primera acepción. Al menos yo cuando entro en un local, establecimiento, tienda... ni siento que estoy bajo la protección del vendedor, ni le asigno ninguna superioridad (a no ser que el hecho de ellos tener el producto que yo deseo o necesito comprar se vea como tal).



El cliente era un «protegido». Una de las manifestaciones de esta protección era que el cliente no comparecía en juicio, sino que en su lugar acudía el «protector» (patrono). De ahí que en la misma Roma clásica «cliente» pasó a significar también meramente «el cliente de un abogado». En el s XIX el sentido se amplía tanto en francés como en castellano a «cliente de cualquier profesional» e incluso a «quien compra habitualmente en un establecimiento». Finalmente, en este último sentido se perdió la nota de habitualidad.



jilar said:


> Y según la 2 todo hijo podría verse como cliente de sus padres. ¿Lo entiendo bien?



No, la definición del diccionario académico no es exacta. Ni el hijo es cliente del padre, ni el pupilo del tutor. Se supone que el cliente ha elegido a su patrono.


----------

